# How to Catch Whiting in South Carolina



## SmoothLures

I wrote this for all the new guys coming to SC. Whiting are almost always around and willing to bite. This article also has great basic surf fishing info that someone new would be wise to read. Please let me know how you like it. Feel free to direct the "Coming to MB" threads here.  

How to Catch Whiting 101

Credit goes out to all the pier guys and Steve in particular. Don't worry I didn't give out your secrets.


----------



## Too Busy

Good article. I'm glad to see you filled my slot. I've got too many irons in the fire right now and had to give up Examiner.


----------



## The Skink

Excellent article. Great work smooth


----------



## DustMan3

nice article smooth, A+


----------



## Danman

thanks for the info smooth


----------



## SearayFisher

*Good Info*

Great article. Hope to catch a few this week down in HHI.


----------



## SmoothLures

Thanks y'all. Too Busy I didn't know ya used to write for them. Cool deal.


----------



## Too Busy

Yep
I was the Charleston fishing examiner for several months. I ended up with too many irons in the fire and decided to drop Examiner. My experience was too much writing for too little pay. I honestly hope yours isn't.


----------



## SmoothLures

Yep I'm just doing it as a hobby.


----------



## The Skink

I used your tips today....worked good for me!


----------



## SmoothLures

The Skink said:


> I used your tips today....worked good for me!


----------

